#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  TECHNICAL CALCULATION AND ESTIMATOR'S MAN-HOUR MANUAL by Marko Bulic

## Saila84

Hello

Can someone share the e-book: TECHNICAL CALCULATION AND ESTIMATOR'S MAN-HOUR MANUAL by Marko Bulic full version?

Thank You and Please feedback!



Br. ValmarSee More: TECHNICAL CALCULATION AND ESTIMATOR'S MAN-HOUR MANUAL by Marko Bulic

----------


## safetypartha

you could get from Here: 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Saila84

Thank You! Unfortunately in this one document are also values missing  :Frown:  

Br. Valmar

----------

